
Is there a list of the programming languages and environments YC acceptees have used on their applications? - dottertrotter

======
gibsonf1
Here are some discussions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=10748>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=10875>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=12619>

~~~
dottertrotter
thanks

------
danw
A lot of these Ask YC style questions get repeated because its hard to find
old postings. Perhaps we should start adding these to a FAQ section on
<http://wiki.ycombinator.com/>

------
SwellJoe
In WFP2007 the languages/platforms used, roughly in order of popularity) were:

Ruby on Rails

PHP

Java

Perl

That's not all of the technologies used, but I think that's a pretty good
representation of the mix in order of popularity (there might be a Python
group in there, too, but I can't think of who). One group is writing their own
language and framework (Tsumobi, implemented in J2ME), while others are
working predominantly in JavaScript (Zenter) or ActionScript (Heysan) for
large parts of their product and the backend language is entirely unimportant
(I'm betting Zenter probably only has a couple thousand lines of server-side
code, versus tens of thousands of lines of JavaScript). Actually, nearly
everyone is doing some of their work in JavaScript, and it's the one language
that I know I can ask any of the developers in the program questions about.

------
pg
Lately the median co we fund uses RoR.

~~~
ralph
At the risk of looking stupid, do you mean "mode" rather than "median"? I
thought median was the middle element of an ordered sample, and mode the most
common. Also, any Python in there?

Cheers, Ralph.

~~~
pg
Ok, yes, mode.

Python is probably second most common. There are also some using Java, because
they have to for phones.

~~~
brlewis
There are at least two good Scheme implementations on the Java platform: the
Kawa compiler and the SISC interpreter. I have substantial experience with the
former and hear only good things about the latter.

